# Nova Jet Spray Sealant



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

An interesting review here, and a decent channel for those that haven't seen it before. Nova Jet looks like a decent product, compared to some seemingly not so good ones.....

Don't think I've seen these guys selling in the UK. Would be interested to know if any of you guys have any experience of using anything from Nova.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Favourite YouTube channel, NV stuff does look good formerly Concourse. He features their stuff on his channel quite a lot, and had a hand in the testing, now whether he has a vested interest who knows. 
I have only found their stuff on eBay, but the shipping costs from Australia are eye watering.

Dave


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

It certainly seemed to perform well in that test and he seems reputable enough, but I’m sure it’s not a magic product that we can buy something similar in the UK already


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> It certainly seemed to perform well in that test and he seems reputable enough, but I'm sure it's not a magic product that we can buy something similar in the UK already


I can think of one that has constantly surprised my expectations :thumb:

I won't name it as I seem to always be raving about it but it is indeed British affordable and in my view over long hard testing, outstanding.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

There's always a new magic product. fusso took that claim for waxes/ sealants that's died down now. People then moved onto ceramics


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've watched a few of sandro's vids. Would be good if we could get a UK reseller as they do look very good.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> I've watched a few of sandro's vids. Would be good if we could get a UK reseller as they do look very good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It will be available in the U.k. soon mate, no idea what the pricing will be though.


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

yeah defo be interested in getting a bottle to try

maybe we will get access in the uk with the forthcoming oz trade deal:thumb:


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

yulser said:


> yeah defo be interested in getting a bottle to try
> 
> maybe we will get access in the uk with the forthcoming oz trade deal:thumb:


In2Detailing as far as I know mate.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

I've got Jet on my daily driver now, hood, roof and trunk are bare paint and rest of the car is Kamikaze ISM 2.0. Overall it's done quite well, stays clean, good water behavior but it likes to be applied monthly. We've just run into the heart of heavy pollen season and pollen+rain is not its favorite conditions but I'll continue to use it. Has a very nice look on the black Honda paint almost seems to make it look less beat up than it is if that makes any sense.

Application, while not difficult, isn't fun like Polish Angel and it seems to do better spraying panel and wiping in with a short nap towel like a 300gsm followed by buff with a plusher towel, 350gsm.

I first gave it a try on tpo of their EVO Coating, then tried on my daily driver and was suitably impressed enough to get another small bottle to continue using. Kinda odd though, initial few weeks I was very, very impressed (hence the new bottle) but it has diminished a bit in my eyes; still very good but the bloom has faded from the rose a bit. Lotsa mixed opinions about it that I've read, some great, some not so great. It's kinda like a split-personality product but I'll continue with it through the Summer and get a long term impression of it.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

They will be in Canada very soon too. I love their packing personally. I do have the evo coating but i have to wait for the weather to warm up. For daily drivers, which i work on i love for them to finally re-stock the AIO morph. I'm slowly becoming a big fan of AIO's, such a pleasure to use and morph apparently has a decent cut unlike gyeon primer. Love to find a capable ceramic AIO that i can use for a 1-step. Angelwax is suppose to have a decent one.

I recently had to remove a coating application on my trunk lid because of high spots, gyeon primer on a lake country orange pad with a 15mm machine wouldn't touch it. Maybe if i cranked the speed up and stayed on the panel for a longtime it might have.

Note: Coating outside can be very tricky! I gave up on the suede clothes, i use a plain microfiber applicator. Shout out to phil on the youtube Miranda detailing channel for the tip on using plain microfiber pads.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

noorth said:


> They will be in Canada very soon too. I love their packing personally. I do have the evo coating but i have to wait for the weather to warm up. For daily drivers, which i work on i love for them to finally re-stock the AIO morph. I'm slowly becoming a big fan of AIO's, such a pleasure to use and morph apparently has a decent cut unlike gyeon primer. Love to find a capable ceramic AIO that i can use for a 1-step. Angelwax is suppose to have a decent one.
> 
> I recently had to remove a coating application on my trunk lid because of high spots, gyeon primer on a lake country orange pad with a 15mm machine wouldn't touch it. Maybe if i cranked the speed up and stayed on the panel for a longtime it might have.
> 
> Note: Coating outside can be very tricky! I gave up on the suede clothes, i use a plain microfiber applicator. Shout out to phil on the youtube Miranda detailing channel for the tip on using plain microfiber pads.


AutoFiber Savers..... they have a backing in the applicators that doesn't allow the applicator soak up too much product.

https://autofiber.ca/products/autof...blue-gray-12-pack?_pos=4&_sid=3eb766493&_ss=r

These work great. 3 different sizes but i've linked you to the one most rave about

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Coatings said:


> AutoFiber Savers..... they have a backing in the applicators that doesn't allow the applicator soak up too much product.
> 
> https://autofiber.ca/products/autof...blue-gray-12-pack?_pos=4&_sid=3eb766493&_ss=r
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've been aware of them for sometime, didn't know they had a canadian site now though... Maybe next year. I have lots of regular ones for this season.

I really don't get on well with the suede clothes.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

noorth said:


> Thanks! I've been aware of them for sometime, didn't know they had a canadian site now though... Maybe next year. I have lots of regular ones for this season.
> 
> I really don't get on well with the suede clothes.


The have suede an MF ones... never tried the suede...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

noorth said:


> They will be in Canada very soon too. I love their packing personally. I do have the evo coating but i have to wait for the weather to warm up. For daily drivers, which i work on i love for them to finally re-stock the AIO morph. I'm slowly becoming a big fan of AIO's, such a pleasure to use and morph apparently has a decent cut unlike gyeon primer. Love to find a capable ceramic AIO that i can use for a 1-step. Angelwax is suppose to have a decent one.
> 
> I recently had to remove a coating application on my trunk lid because of high spots, gyeon primer on a lake country orange pad with a 15mm machine wouldn't touch it. Maybe if i cranked the speed up and stayed on the panel for a longtime it might have.


Mothers CMX Polish and Coat might be worth a try. It's pretty cheap and does play with some ceramic products (in my tests so far) while providing some light cut. The main benefit is that you can go straight to coating after polishing with it and skip panel wipe steps.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

For my needs & driving environments Q2 wax is working better for me as a Lsp, planning to apply q2 wax to the rest of my panels at the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Gyeon with there purple.  I recently picked up their prep wipe, they really are doing a great job with those bottles for looks. I might use some of it today actually, for the first time, most of my tacsystems oil zero is gone. Which to me at least is a lot like carpro eraser.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheep said:


> Mothers CMX Polish and Coat might be worth a try. It's pretty cheap and does play with some ceramic products (in my tests so far) while providing some light cut. The main benefit is that you can go straight to coating after polishing with it and skip panel wipe steps.


I might just pick it up next time i'm in a canadiantire which is not often. I like to get a jug of superclean has well.

I do think i've become bit of a product snob unconsciously lol Mothers?! lol I used there speed clay a lot, it works fine, makes the paint smooth. Since using regular clay i think i like that more though, you can see the dirt your taking off.

I also dig the new simonize applicators where you can slide you fingers in the sleeve. And i LOVE my simionize 1800 pressure washer. Incredibly light and compact for the punch it delivers. I'm slowly starting to enjoy arguably the most important part of detailing.., washing the car! haha

The pressurewasher with the kobrajet and snub gun setup really does make washing your car more fun and i'm starting to learn i'm a good fit for rinseless washes. I have a fresh bottle of carpro ech20!

Back on topic.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

noorth said:


> I might just pick it up next time i'm in a canadiantire which is not often. I like to get a jug of superclean has well.
> 
> I do think i've become bit of a product snob unconsciously lol Mothers?! lol I used there speed clay a lot, it works fine, makes the paint smooth. Since using regular clay i think i like that more though, you can see the dirt your taking off.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't look down on the major brands, most of the time they have the capacity and knowledge to make great products (mothers has a professional line too, just not common) but they tend to keep things in check as they're the first to see customer back lash over fussy application or errors which could cause damage (why do you think it took so long for one to release a ceramic coating?).

CMX 3n1 is a great product. Always test application and compatibility, but I know that it combined with CQL is a great entry level ceramic coating package that is both time and cost effective. Bottle is fantastic as well, when it runs out you would reuse it and a bottle that good is nearly the same price as it full of product.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheep said:


> I wouldn't look down on the major brands, most of the time they have the capacity and knowledge to make great products (mothers has a professional line too, just not common) but they tend to keep things in check as they're the first to see customer back lash over fussy application or errors which could cause damage (why do you think it took so long for one to release a ceramic coating?).
> 
> CMX 3n1 is a great product. Always test application and compatibility, but I know that it combined with CQL is a great entry level ceramic coating package that is both time and cost effective. Bottle is fantastic as well, when it runs out you would reuse it and a bottle that good is nearly the same price as it full of product.


Carpro's c.quartz uk is very fussy!  You wouldn't be able to sell that in canadiantire... I did apply it outside however - in my basement on a flat test panel it was more straight forward, its performing well though. I just power rinsed the car, wicked beads. If it lasts 1 year i'd be more then happy. Its not even really pricey. In july when i get back home i will open my bottle of Nv Nova Evo lol It will be interesting thats for sure. Probably just try one of my front quarter panels first, so i can sit down haha.

btw Vancouver Island is putting out some great THC products!  The best in Canada lol


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Full range available in in2Detailing now if anyone is looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rydetail (Jun 10, 2021)

How is this compared to Turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax and bilt hamber double speed wax both of which I have? I'm new to detailing and this product looks really good in the video, but is it worth the price?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Rydetail said:


> How is this compared to Turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax and bilt hamber double speed wax both of which I have? I'm new to detailing and this product looks really good in the video, but is it worth the price?


Not sure if its worth it but from the user feedback i've seen lustre gets more love then jet.

It will look better then TW i'd imagine and probably more enjoyable to use. That said polishing is really the major factor in how glossy your paint will look.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Sheep said:


> I wouldn't look down on the major brands, most of the time they have the capacity and knowledge to make great products (mothers has a professional line too, just not common) but they tend to keep things in check as they're the first to see customer back lash over fussy application or errors which could cause damage (why do you think it took so long for one to release a ceramic coating?).
> 
> CMX 3n1 is a great product. Always test application and compatibility, but I know that it combined with CQL is a great entry level ceramic coating package that is both time and cost effective. Bottle is fantastic as well, when it runs out you would reuse it and a bottle that good is nearly the same price as it full of product.


I agree, it's the perfect blend of Essence and Essence Plus in one product. I'm having some plays with it on my daily, but I'm going to use it to freshen up the very soft paint on my Basalt Black Porsche Cayman which has been coated with Feynlab Ceramic and Ceramic Lite since September 2019. Ceramic Lite has now come to the end of its (very tough and tested) life and I was going to use Feynlab Primer and re-top with Feynlab Ceramic Lite. However, in the name of science, I'm going to use Mothers CMX 3 in 1 instead and use a couple of layers of Infinity Wax Syn ergy Lite to see how that does - a bargain basement alternative?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been dying to try their products and have gotten some Lustre that I'm waiting for the right candidate to try it on.


----------

